# Berlin 1-28



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

got set up this morning around 7:15 fished till 1:00 different day about the same results.... got 7, biggest was 14.75 all the others were 10 inches and under.... lots of dinks! Didn't roll as many as yesterday! 20-24 fow.. no pictures today.... nice meeting you fishingful and mrbass... hope you guys did good after I left!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Them lil ones gotta grow up sooner or later, but i wish they'ed hurry up lol... We had a few days during boating season w/30-40 walleyes boated maybe 2 keepers. Guess thats good news for the lake, just wish the bigger ones were more abundant. thanks for the report.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree 110 % were did all the short fish come from but I guese were did all the long fish go . fish there alot in the spring do good but all short or are kitty cats


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Berlin is always that way...every year we get a million short ones compared to a hundred keepers!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

will be there in the morning,hope to get a few.

Snake are you going or did you have that operation?


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

i hear ya snake theres "always" alot of smaller fish, BUT last yr seemed different. I dont ever recall catching as many 9 and 10" walleyes. The berlin norm has always been like 14 and 3/4 lol. like i said hope it means good things....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well i will be back at it sunday! I want to try a new spot but my cousin is coming with me and he just wants to hook into a walleye.... so we will probably end up at the same spot but I might try a different area off of where I have been catching them.... we will see! Search is kicked into high gear for a keeper walleye! 21 walleye through the hole this year and not one of them was a keeper! sad


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to disagree slightly with your opinions on Berlin. Yes there are alot of short ones, but there are alot of nice keepers also. The reason some guys are only getting a few keepers among a hundred shorty's is simply the spot. Walleye generally tend to school with the same age groups. I did real well this past spring but I did have to find spots that held nicer fish once you do you don't have to weed through many if any. Don't get me wrong because I had a day or two that I caught mostly shorts but more days than not we got some nice ones. I know it's fun catching fish but if all your getting is small ones it's time to move on and find another spot. The ice season started out good with keepers but is getting harder to find the nice ones. They move around so much but they are there. It's all about the timing of a certain spot


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

nice meeting you too jiggin fool.we only got 1 all day.14" but it was my first ever eye thru ice


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nice meeting you guys too i got 1 9' and 1 13.3 had 6 others on for a second.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

But dinks arent a bad thing because if theirs a really nice population of dinks that lake is going to be awesome in 4 years the the DNR stock it yearly?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll have to admit, this was our best year ever on Berlin. This fall, we caught more 25" + fish than ever before. We had a phenomenal yr, but since first ice, things have changed. We went today and never caught one fish between the two of us. Never ever had a day like today. Will be back up there tomorrow, but will change location, depth and arrival time. As far as the 14.75 fish, yea...plenty of those. 8 -10 inchers, always a lot. This year, we started getting into nice perch...9 to 12".....haven't seen those in years either! All in all, still my favorite local lake. Love Erie and the Ohio River, but Berlin is usually my local lake to fish!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

we were there also 4 fish between 2 of us ,biggest 14 " no matter how many ways we measured.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where abouts did you fish Doug? We were north of the pack if ya want to call it that, off the roadbed. We weren't gonna fish that area and seen hardly anyone and decided to fish it anyhow. Big mistake! They've moved!! Don't you have the Clam 4600? I have the 5600. Did meet one OGF'er, think it was Bobber Jim. They had one eye and several crappie, but caught nothing after 9:30 am.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

funny they never get bigger no matter which way you measure them from!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Was out last night in search of new area for eyes. Only got one eye but man did I find the motherload crappie hole. Big slabs too. You never know what you'll find if you search around and go where other people don't.Getting ready to head out to yet another spot here in a couple minutes


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I was out last night too off the bonner road ramp. Marked lots towards dark. they were chasing a glow perch jigging rap. only managed to land one that was about 12inches which is bigger than the last two i got on the last trip. Thanks to Chuck for pointing me in the right direction. guess ill be back monday and try to get a keeper.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

fished friday from 4 to 5;30 pm with a buddy. fished right out from the boat ramp down by the damn. managed to bring 4 up but no keepers. all slammed 3/8 gold vibe's in 16 fow. tipped the back hook with small minnow head. thinking of starting to head for shallow waters by known spawn areas. caught some nice fish in less then 10 fow of water late ice


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey snake69 its jim:G not :Gjim .. we didnt do any good after you left . 
ended with 7 crap; 1 WALLEYE , we had 6 throw backs . not to bad for the first time out this year . most all were caught on silver and blue cacadas . oh i did miss one at hole 20" . fished from the bottom up too 3 feet off the bottom. they where every were, some would come rite up to your bait look at it and leave , all in all it was nice grtting out of the house . good luck to all going out and be safe . PS ice 10" thick

jim:G


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

hey Jim,
Sorry bout the mix up on the name....seems everyone remembers mine. We went again today, place I normally don't fish.....up north. Same result...No fish or :S, however you want to look at it. Just can't figure it out. And we did move around quite a bit today. Had the most move thru when me parked at 20'. Just could not get them to commit. Have a new set of plans for later in the week or this weekend. Met Jiggin Fool out there today, good talking to ya. Now he did catch a few, more than I can say for us, but they too were shorties. Oh well...such is fishing. good luck to all who venture out. If ya figure it out, let us know, will ya....!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice meeting you too snake! Started out this morning at the points by the dam... drilled about 15 -20 holes before i marked any fish.... found em in 20 fow... missed two and then got two in two drops.... 15 minutes later I got another one... all short... lost a couple other fish.. hopped from hole to hole and completely stopped marking fish 2 hours after sun up... caught another short at about noon.... in 20 fow... right before snake left I popped through an old hole and there were fish everywhere... all bluegill caught about 15.. ten were pretty nice but let em all go... my dad met me out there and tried a different spot... one that it didn't look like anyone had been at.... no tracks in the snow... drilled about 20 more holes before i found what I was looking for.... started deep in 32 fow and missed two hits and caught a white bass... dropped back to 24 fow and was marking fish like crazy... wouldn't hit anything... I finally sat there and gave each lure 3 different looks from fish and then would switch... finally the 5th lure i tried was a number 2 silver and blue pimple with half a minnie.... dropped it down and a couple twitches and wham.... got it about 3/4's the way up and he came off... :B got it back down and then started catching catfish about as fast as i could get it down.... fun fish.... I started marking fish suspended in 20 fow and got my dad in the hole next to me which was in 20... and two pumps of his vibe he got his first eye through the ice this year... I ended up getting 2 more eyes and a few more cats... lost a couple nice fish.... missed some good bites! all in all it was a fun day... tried two spots that I have been wanting to try and both produced.... still looking for that first keeper!!!
Mike


----------

